# Anno 1404 Benchmark, Gamescom 2009



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Januar 2011)

Was ich gern mal wissen würde:
auf der Gamescom 2009, ja ich weiß ist lange her , gabs bei der PCGH-OC-Show mit den zwei Testrechner einen Anno 1404-Benchmark zu sehen.
Kann man den irgendwo downloaden?
Ich konnte mit Google gerade nichts finden.
Wo gibts den? Ist der überhaupt irgendwie frei verfügbar?
Weiß das jemand?

Danke für jede Antwort! Würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Januar 2011)

Ich gehe ja mal stark davon aus, dass es die Standard PCGH-Szene war:

FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) - Update mit F1 2010 - benchmark - Seite 2


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Januar 2011)

Hi, du meinst das was bei deinem Link in dem Video zu sehen ist?
Nein, das war bei der Show eine sehr hübsch animierte Benchszene...


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

ANNO 1404 hat keinen externen Benchmark, das sind alles selbsterstellte Benchszenarien.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Januar 2011)

Ja, das dachte ich mir schon so, da dort ebenfalls mit Fraps "gebencht" wurde.
Wird PCGH wohl extra für die Messe vorbereitet gehabt haben.
Na dann werd ich da wohl nicht rankommen. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (17. Februar 2011)

Schon ein bischen her, aber ich gucke hier gerade so ein bischen durchs Forum und dachte, antworteste mal.

Wir hatten uns kurz nach Release Sommer 2009 in der Annozone unterhalten und das kam bei raus:

Ich hab die PC Games - Redaktion ein zweites mal angeschrieben und ihnen  mein Leid geklagt. Darauf hin hat sich der von mir hochgeschätzte  Rainer 'Rossi' Rosshirt höchstpersönlich bei mir gemeldet mit folgender  Antwort:

*Zitat:*       leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass es der Benchmark,  welcher in unserer Vorabversion des Spieles noch enthalten war, es  leider nicht in die finale Version des Spiels geschafft hat.   

----

Der Benchmark selbst sollte übrigens lt. PCG Sonderheft so in etwa aussehen:

Im Anno 1404 Sonderheft der PC-Games werden auf Seite 31 sogenannte "integrierte Benchmarks" abgehandelt.
*Zitat:* *Details zur Leistungsmessung mit den beiden in Anno 1404 enthaltenen Benchmarks*

Die uns von Related Designs zur Verfügung gestellte, aus Leistungssicht  so gut wie fertige Review-Version von Anno 1404 enthält wie auch die  Verkaufsversion des Spiels einen integrierten, knapp fünfminütigen Benchmark.  Dieser kombiniert Inseln mit großen Städten, Wasserflächen mit  Seeschlachten und diverse ... Ebenfalls in der ab dem 25. Juni  erhältlichen Verkaufsversion enthalten ist eine zusätzliche, rund 20  Sekunden dauernde Kamerafahrt, die bei den meisten unserer Grafikkarten-  und Prozessor-Benchmarks Anwendung fand. ...    
N8


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

Tja gut zu wissen, aber was interessieren ungelegte Eier?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte nach meinem Post einfach mal direkt den großzügigen Gewinneverteiler und Bencher (PCGH_Daniel_M) persönlich angeschrieben und bekam folgende Antwort:


> Hi Kaki,
> 
> meinst du selbstablaufende Sequenz inklusive Kamerafahrt? Die hat Entwickler Related Designs extra für uns programmiert - die gibt es leider nicht zum Download.
> 
> ...



Tja, wohl Pech gehabt.
Da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als der ganzen Readktion mal die Füße zu küssen und zu beten, ob ich die Sequenz eventuell haben könnte...


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (17. Februar 2011)

Nun, da fasst ein Mitarbeiter auf, ein ehemals existierender und in der Verkaufsversion nicht mehr enthaltener Benchmark sei extra für diese Zeitschrift angefertigt worden, da wiehern ja die Pferde.

Mag stimmen, halte ich jedoch für Selbstüberschätzung. So etwas müßte Christopher Schmitz Katze sagen, damit es (für meine Ohren) glaubwürdiger erscheint. Es wird wohl eher so gewesen sein, daß das Ding eh bereitstand, vermutlich zunächst nur für den Eigengebrauch, Fachpersonal und -presse und eventuell die Entscheidung fiel, na komm, gibs denen hin, hatten ja schon diverse Sonderhefte mit denen, gute Verbindung bla bla. Da bildet man sich dann gerne mal drauf ein, man hätte das Teil wirklich exclusiv für "unsere" Zeitschrift gemacht. Wiiiiiieher!!

@connervos: Diese ungelegten Eier interessieren dich vllt nicht, weil du mit 1404 nicht viel am Hut hast. Würde jetzt bald aber die Rede vom einem Benchmark zu deinem Lieblingsspiel sein, welcher nicht in der Verkaufsversion integriert ist, würdest du dich eventuell auch auf die Suche machen. Und nein, heute braucht man ihn auch nicht mehr. Nach dieser Zeitspanne seit Release wäre er mehr interessehalber als von wirklichem Nutzen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

Selbstüberschätzung? Nein. Wir waren vor Ort und bekamen auf Wunsch diesen Benchmark gebaut - wir waren live dabei. Also lehne dich bitte noch so weit aus dem Fenster und vermeide diffamierende Äußerungen. 


> Und nein, heute braucht man ihn auch nicht mehr. Nach dieser Zeitspanne seit Release wäre er mehr interessehalber als von wirklichem Nutzen.


Aber Hauptsache mit "Selbstüberschätzung", "Wiiiiiieher!!" und "Da bildet man sich dann gerne mal drauf ein" um sich werfen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Februar 2011)

Ach hallo! 

Und was ist nun mit der Sequenz? Gibt es eventuell irgendeine Möglichkeit da ranzukommen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht (mehr) genau, ob sich das extrahieren lässt. Schick mir mal kommende Woche eine PN, diese Woche ist Abgabe-bedingt keine Zeit für so etwas.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (17. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Selbstüberschätzung? Nein. Wir waren vor Ort und bekamen auf Wunsch diesen Benchmark gebaut - wir waren live dabei. Also lehne dich bitte noch so weit aus dem Fenster und vermeide diffamierende Äußerungen.
> Aber Hauptsache mit "Selbstüberschätzung", "Wiiiiiieher!!" und "Da bildet man sich dann gerne mal drauf ein" um sich werfen



Also, wie stelle ich mir das jetzt vor? Man setzt sich ins Zelt und auf die Frage, ob man denn nicht eine Benchmarksequenz habe, wird einem entgegnet, Moment, trinkt einen Kaffee, wir sind gleich soweit?

Gruß

PS: Ich kann verstehen, daß die Wörter der Überschätzung etc. nicht gerne gehört werden, wenn sie nun wirklich fehl am Platze sind. Ich schrieb ja oben, daß es durchaus so sein mag, ich dieses jedoch nicht glauben könne. Weswegen dieser Unmut aber nun unter mein Zitat gesetzt wird, in dem ich beschrieb, welchen Stellenwert dieser Benchmark andertalb Jahre nach Release heute noch hätte, verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Mich persönlich hätte wirklich nur der Umfang, Aussehen etc. interessiert. Einen wirklichen Mehrwert oder aufschlußreiche Erkenntnisse verspreche ich mir am 17.02.2011 davon nicht mehr.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Februar 2011)

@ Rainer B. Trug

Ich denke das sollte kein Grund zur Aufregung für dich sein und ist mein Problem, oder?
Ich mag Anno und für mich steckt sicher noch etwas mehr dahinter als für dich.
Würde den halt gern halt, auch wenn mir das natürlich etwas spät einfällt, aber ebenfalls nicht den Problem. 
Ein wenig mehr Zurückhaltung und Hilfsbereitschaft ist doch wohl nicht zuviel verlangt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

*@ Kamikaze-Kaki*

Auf wen bezieht sich dein letzter Post? Wie gesagt, schick mir eine PN, in der Abgabe ist so was echt nicht drin 



Rainer B. Trug schrieb:


> Also, wie stelle ich mir das jetzt vor? Man setzt sich ins Zelt und auf die Frage, ob man denn nicht eine Benchmarksequenz habe, wird einem entgegnet, Moment, trinkt einen Kaffee, wir sind gleich soweit?


So ungefähr kann man sich das vorstellen, ja. Du maßt dir einfach etwas an, wovon du keine Ahnung  hast und das missfällt mir, vor allem die Formulierung deinerseits. Hier sieht man kurze Ausschnitte:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLIeOzWNYyI


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (17. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> So ungefähr kann man sich das vorstellen, ja. Du maßt dir einfach etwas an, wovon du keine Ahnung  hast und das missfällt mir, vor allem die Formulierung deinerseits.



Nun, du hast es ja geradegestellt und schon ist alles wieder senkrecht.

Ich weiß übrigens auch nicht, wen der Kaki da angesprochen hat. Aber soll ich dir was sagen? Hier sind ja nicht so viele anwesend, der hat mich gemeint. 

Aber Kaki, sei beruhigt. Aus welchem Grund auch immer DU nun Interesse daran haben solltest, meine Aussage oben war lediglich eine Antwort auf den Ungelegte-Eier-Mann, weil der anscheinend gar nicht nachvollziehen konnte, was daran nun so toll sein soll. Darauf habe ich lediglich geantwortet, daß mir HEUTE der Benchmark auch so ziemlich wurscht ist. Ist ja nicht so, als habe ich jahrelang auf diesen Thread hier gewartet. Wir haben uns halt damals nur in der Zone gefragt in 2009, was denn überhaupt mit dem Ding pssiert ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Februar 2011)

"der" Kaki... *lol*
-> "die" Kaki, die Frucht, ist auch weiblich! 

Na das klingt doch schon ganz anders.
Lass das einfach meine Sorge sein, denn ich würde mich ganz einfach drüber freuen.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (17. Februar 2011)

Bist du eine Ente?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Februar 2011)

erst so  und dann so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja die Männers..... auf einmal gucken se lieb und freundlich. 



> Darauf habe ich lediglich geantwortet, daß mir HEUTE der Benchmark auch so ziemlich wurscht ist.


Gab anscheind trotzdem für dich Gründe hier so ausfallend zu werden...
Hier sollte mal ein weiblicher Moderator als Agressionsdämpfer aufgenommen werden!


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (17. Februar 2011)

Ausfallend? Hehe. Laß uns hier mal zur Geisterstunde treffen, zeig ich dir ausfallend. 

Im Gegenteil, ich tu alles mit Kalkül schreiben und den kleinen fehlenden Rest reimste dir mal selber zusammen. 

Ausgangspunkt war: Es interessiert sich heute noch jemand für das Stückchen Software. Da fiel mir ein, es hatte doch seinerzeit jemand direkt bei der Zeitschrift angefragt und da habe ich das hierher kopiert. An alles weitere kann ich mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Februar 2011)

Rainer B. Trug schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ungelegten Eier interessieren dich vllt nicht, weil du mit 1404 nicht viel am Hut hast.



Tja ich muß dich enttäuschen, denn ich habe das Spiel und mich interessiert der nicht existente Benchmark wirklich nicht, denn eine Funktion die es mal geben sollte, aber nicht eingebaut wurde ist halt nun mal uninteressant, außer man erwähnt es um Wissen zu versprühen.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (26. Februar 2011)

Wie auch immer. 

PS: Konnte Kollege Marc was ausgraben?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2011)

Graben ja, aber wir "können" es leider nicht rausgeben.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (26. Februar 2011)

Wie lecker. 

Nun denn, können wir dieses Buch ja endgültig zuklappen.


----------

